# Nicole richie's style



## Sar (Jul 21, 2007)

I loove her fashion sense and it flatters her body,im really skinny too(not quite to the extreme that she is and i am healthy) but anyway has any1 seen any pics of her with cute outfits on? or anyone else with similar style. For inspiration. please post any thank u!! xxxxxx


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 21, 2007)

I think she has really cute things on sometimes!
heres some faves of mine that ive seen her in;

http://nicolerichie.org/visuals/albu...sonShop002.JPG

http://nicolerichie.org/visuals/albu...normal_001.jpg

http://nicolerichie.org/visuals/albu...00655544PM.jpg


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jul 21, 2007)

i love her style!!! she might be a little crazy sometimes but i agree with you Sar, i have that same body type & she makes it so much easier for me to shop for myself


----------



## Sar (Jul 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I think she has really cute things on sometimes!
heres some faves of mine that ive seen her in;

http://nicolerichie.org/visuals/albu...sonShop002.JPG

http://nicolerichie.org/visuals/albu...normal_001.jpg

http://nicolerichie.org/visuals/albu...00655544PM.jpg_

 


its wierd to look at her when she was bigger now lol but i love her in that green dress and her hair like that!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah but even then i think she looks great!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

I think she was totally cuter when she was a little chunky.


----------



## Sar (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tsukiyomi* 

 
_I think she was totally cuter when she was a little chunky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think she looked best around the simple life 3 time


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 25, 2007)

I LOOOVE Nicole Richie's style. I recently saw her wearing a Free City yellow sweatshirt on the simple life, and for some reason I am in love with it. Too bad I don't live near a Ron Herman store or whatever. :[


----------

